# How To Change Dictionary on Kindle 2?



## Sweet-P (Apr 26, 2009)

According to the directions I've been reading, I should be able to change dictionaries for my Kindle 2. However, when I go to my Settings and press Menu, there is no option to Change Dictionaries in the drop down list of options. Does anyone know what the problem is? Do I have a defective Kindle?

I would appreciate any help/info. Thank!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

It may be because you have no suitable alternative dictionaries on your Kindle.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Check out this thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,7075.0.html

I think this is a case where the two versions of Kindle would work the same. . . .

You do have to have bought/downloaded an alternate dictionary to be able to change it.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Sweet-P, definitely download and give that GNU Collaborative Intl. Dictionary a try. It definitely seems to work as a primary dictionary in either a Kindle 1 or 2. Otherwise there don't seem to many others out there right now. That could change once the DX comes out, being as how it seems to be marketed as a more student friendly Kindle.


----------



## Sweet-P (Apr 26, 2009)

*Thank you all for your recommendations and info. The dictionary I purchased is a bible dictionary (Easton's Bible Dictionary for Kindle), and according to the information in the book, it says it can be used as the Primary dictionary for the Kindle, and gave me the directions I mentioned in my first post. But I don't see any option in my Settings menu to change the dictionary. Perhaps this dictionary was made for the Kindle 1?

I really would have liked to use it, but I can still use it as a standalone dictionary.

Thanks!*


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

I downloaded the sample for that dictionary bible (to try using different dictionaries) but it never showed up as an alternative dictionary. In the instructions it cautioned that it might not work, but if the purchased version doesn't work either, you should contact Amazon. As for settings or settings, you're doing everything right. Do you see it in your home page as one of the books that is selectable to read?


----------



## Sweet-P (Apr 26, 2009)

suicidepact said:


> I downloaded the sample for that dictionary bible (to try using different dictionaries) but it never showed up as an alternative dictionary. In the instructions it cautioned that it might not work, but if the purchased version doesn't work either, you should contact Amazon. As for settings or settings, you're doing everything right. Do you see it in your home page as one of the books that is selectable to read?


Yes, it does show up in my Home page, so I guess I'll just use it as a stand alone, lookup dictionary, because I don't want to delete it!


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

You should still talk to Amazon (in my opinion of course) or post something over there. That file is sold as being able to be used as an alternative dictionary, and if it doesn't work as advertised... well I know I'd kick up a fuss. Also, you might want to try downloading the GNU dictionary that Woody shared just to verify that you can select alternative dictionaries.


----------



## Sweet-P (Apr 26, 2009)

I downloaded the GNU dictionary as suggested, and when I went to the Settings menu, the option to change dictionaries appeared! When I clicked it, then it showed both the GNU dictionary and the Easton's Bible Dictionary. So I then decided to delete the GNU dictionary and see if the Easton's appeared, and it did. So whatever happened, it is now fixed. For some reason the Easton's dictionary didn't appear until I had another dictionary installed first. Strange...


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Very odd, but problem solved, so good news!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Odd but good to know.  I got the Easton Bible Dictionary as well and just figured on it never working linked in.  Since I'd only really need it when reading my Bible I just figured on it being standalone, too.  I'll have to try this now.

... if I could find the GNU Intl. one which I can't.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Scheherazade, check out this thread http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,7075.0.html and look for Woody's post for a sendspace link. I just checked it and it's still active.


----------

